# Brakes squealing - what to do?



## Niels (May 19, 2012)

Greetings all!
Im in the process of updating a Colnago Super singlespeed 2010 model. Yea I know frame is made in Taiwan, but I like the color scheme  Goal is a flashy café fixie/single speed bike 

Im doing this slowly, partly to enjoy the process, partly since its a looong time ago I did anything like this. Right now Im stuck with an allmost finished bike that Id be too embarrased to use - the brakes are squealing like pigs in a slaughterhouse. 

Im pretty sure its a toe-out problem, as the squealing is one-directional. And on both wheels I might add  Rubber is fresh, allthough not original Colnago. What to do? Ive seen recommandations to twist the brakearms. Im not too keen on that..

Im contemplating laying a few layers of tinfoil behind the pad holders. Any good advice from you people before I start experimenting? 

Kind Regards


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't think they're assembled correctly. There is likely some play between the arms that's letting them vibrate/oscillate. i believe this is the correct setup.


----------



## Niels (May 19, 2012)

Thx for input icsloppl - much appreciatet!

I will confess I dont see any difference between the the brake assembly in the two pictures. Two new pictures below should give a more detailjed view of the assembly - comments and suggestions wellcome!

Come weekend I'll experiment with a bit of tinfoil, perhaps not as a permanent solution (if succesfull) but a least to persue the toe-out route.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

I can't see the difference between the two pictures but then again I'm crap at spot the difference puzzles. I think you'll end up bending the arms to fix the problem but also would it be possible to use modern washers that allow the toe to be adjusted more dramatically? I don't remember the ones on the old school brakes.


----------



## Niels (May 19, 2012)

A slightly asymetrical washer might be the solution. My Q is now: do they exist?


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Niels said:


> A slightly asymetrical washer might be the solution. My Q is now: do they exist?


The ones supplied with modern brakes are concave and allow a lot of toe adjustment along with the 'ball-like' pad holder. You might give those a try, either that or buy thicker washers and grind those down which may be quite tricky since they are so small. I still think you should just bend the arms slightly, you wouldn't notice the twist since it would be so small. I think Park even sells a tool to do this so it must be a fairly common fix.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Also love the paint colour, and chance of posting the complete bike?


----------



## Niels (May 19, 2012)

Thx again!

Uff bending the arms comes sort of... unnatural to me.... :blush2:
Have got some thinking to do, including the Park tool.

Havnt got a decent shot of the whole bike, will put it on my to-do list come weekend 

Kind Regards


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The second one i pictured has the 6-sided tensioning nut behind the top cap nut. The "typical" sequence is the tighten the tensioning nut then lock it in postion with the top cap.


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

Trying shimming the brake pads


----------



## Niels (May 19, 2012)

Thx guys, will have a closer look on the assembly of the brakes - found a .pdf with exploded pics. First glance looks ok, but certanly worth digging a bit here..

Shimming the brake pads will be second on list, thx mando 

If this dosnt bring any luck, I'll do the asymetrical tin foil build up behind the pads (toe-in)

Wish me luck.. Time is a factor here, forgotten that this weekend is the big mountain clash in the Vuelta. Wouldnt miss it, so something has got to wait..

As promised pic from today, whole bike. Set up with campagnolo record pista hubs, gotta say Im temptet to find some freewheeling solution ugh....


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Beauty frame :thumbsup:

Interesting seatpost too.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

I have three bikes, all with campy record brakes from different vintage and the calipers and pad holders are completely different on each one!

Not sure if this applies to your brakes but those pad holders may be backward - some pad holders have a stop on one side, open on the other. This is to keep pad in the holder as wheel rotates forward. Maybe just flip the around? Need to see pic of front and back of your pads/holders to see if this applies.


----------



## Niels (May 19, 2012)

BacDoc said:


> I have three bikes, all with campy record brakes from different vintage and the calipers and pad holders are completely different on each one!
> 
> Not sure if this applies to your brakes but those pad holders may be backward - some pad holders have a stop on one side, open on the other. This is to keep pad in the holder as wheel rotates forward. Maybe just flip the around? Need to see pic of front and back of your pads/holders to see if this applies.


Thx for heads up for the pad holders - they indeed have a stop one the one side, and Im happy to say that they are correctly mounted  On a side note I have played with the idea of de-mounting the pads and cut the backside, thereby applying a slight angle (toe-in) But left the idea...

Kind Regards


----------



## Niels (May 19, 2012)

icsloppl said:


> Beauty frame :thumbsup:
> 
> Interesting seatpost too.


Thx! 
Seatpost is a Miche, had bought a Campagnolo Aero but alas a bit too short. Im not overly happy with the Miche but it fits in reasonably me thinks. But agree with the word "interesting" hehe.

Kind Regards


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

Good looking bike and I like the Miche!
Don't try to bend the arms. They are cast and will likely break. Do adjust per icsloppl. Might try roughing up the surface of the pads too along with cleaning the brake surface of the rim.


----------



## Niels (May 19, 2012)

SJX426 said:


> Good looking bike and I like the Miche!
> Don't try to bend the arms. They are cast and will likely break. Do adjust per icsloppl. Might try roughing up the surface of the pads too along with cleaning the brake surface of the rim.


Thx for advice SJX  and especially on not trying to bend the arms hehe. Yesterday crashed my cell phone while updating firmware - would be same feeling breaking the arms, only worse! 

Have had instant succes with a bit of tin foil behind the brake holders, creating the desired toe-in. "Invisible" too. So think I will close case for the time being at least, and ride the bike before winter. This is Norway you know  

Will now focus on a frewheel set, classic style of course. The fixed setup is a challenge Im willing to take, but would be nice to change for the occation. 

Kind Regards


----------

